# Off the cuff ideas for a new layout



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

I am about to close on a new home, or rather a new old home, a restored farm house built in 1908. The basement is nice and roomy considering the age of the structure, ceiling height is a little over six feet and all is painted, clean and dry. So planning a new inside layout has now moved up on the priority list. I model in "F" scale and It will probably be a point to point system with maybe a loop for the continuous running of a consist for visitors. DCC by NCE will be the control.
I have a couple of ideas for increasing the realism and was wondering if any other modelers may have experimented with them. First I'm going to try to adapt the Faller Car System to "F" scale using 1:18 scale diecast models cars and some 12 volt geared motors I bought at Phil's Narrow Gague. Second Idea is to use clear light weight Oil as water, reason being that it's consistency makes it heavier than real water and it moves slower when poured or disturbed by say a model boat moving in it, and there is no humidity problem indoors. Any comments or suggestions would be welcome.
Joe A.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, the only thing I would say about the oil is that it will collect dust like a magnet, and it will creep up the banks and on to the layout. Probably not the best idea.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*use of oil*

I thought about the oil creeping up the scenery, I would use an oil resistant epoxy to line the water areas, good point on the dust though, I think that could be resolved by filtering the oil when pumping it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps a word of caution... I would absolutely need a Fool proof system to contain the oil. A water spill is one thing, but oil can have added consequences.
I also wonder about aromas ...
You are in uncharted waters as far as I know, keep us posted.
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

All oils will creep....
You will not filter the dirt n dust from the creeping oil ...now spreading on your layout..

A+ for idea ..

Not not something I would even play with.....get tired of dirty oil from cars and other equipment....

Your call...as always..buyer beware!!
D


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input on the oil I'll have to rethink it and maybe a little RD before I apply it to the layout if at all. But going back to the Faller System has anyone tried to apply the system to large scale vehicles ? It seems like it should work with the right batteries and motor gearing


----------

